# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  The hurt inside

## RAHEN

*When you hurt me deep inside,
The pain I try so hard to hide.
But I feel my heart break,
And my soul begins to ache.
I fight back the tears the best I can,
I keep telling myself I love this gal.
I cannot understand why?
You do and say things that make me cry.
I love you with all I am deep within,
You are my best friend.
Love should never bring a tear to your eye,
And I often wonder if you know why?
So please dont hurt me just because you can,
Im not sure how much more I can stand.

*

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

again... wonderfull...
i lubbb it ...  :Big Grin: 
thanks for sharin!

----------


## crazy_guy

cool  but sad thnx 4 sharing man...

----------


## RAHEN

thanks both of ya for liking..

----------


## friendlygal786

bohut achi... :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

THanks 4 liking...

----------

